# Flipping through his newspaper



## flyingbaton

Grüße,

 
Ich habe versucht, die folgende auf Deutsch auszudrucken, und ich zweifle an meine Benutzung von "durchblättern" und "umzudrehen". Ich würde natürlich
gerne auch Korrekturen bzw. Empfehlungen über andere Teile des Textes hören. Vielen Dank!

 
_The stranger stared at me for a while and started flipping through his newspaper, as if to look for my photo in it. When he stopped flipping, his eyes were on the obituaries page._
 
Der Fremde starrte mich eine Weile an, und begann seine Zeitung durchzublättern, als ob um auf meine Foto drinnen zu suchen. Als er aufgehört hat durchzublättern / umzudrehen, waren seine Augen auf der Seite der Nekrologen.


----------



## dec-sev

Vielleicht, "und begann in der Zeitung zu blättern". 
Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen "eine Zeitung durchzublättern" und "in der Zeitung zu blättern"?
"Umzudrehen" geht es nicht, ich _vermute_. 
Ich bin kein Muttersprachler, aber der zweite Sazt gefällt mir besonders nicht. Ich miene stilistisch. Wegen zweimal "durchzublättern".


----------



## ABBA Stanza

Hi flyingbaton,

I would only use "umdrehen" in this context if the newspaper was, say, upside-down, and therefore has to be rotated before reading (unless you're one of those lucky guys who can read text from any angle ).

"Durchblättern" is fine, although (as dec-sev has already pointed out) it would be stylistically better to not use this verb twice. In fact the second occurrence is not needed at all, and you can just say:

_Als er aufgehört hat, waren seine Augen ..._ 

Cheers,
Abba

P.S. The _"als ob um auf meine Foto drinnen zu suchen"_ bit also contains several errors. I personally would rephrase this as: _"als würde er darin nach meinem Foto suchen"_. Let's see what the natives have to say.


----------



## ablativ

..."auf der Seite der Nekrologen" ist m.E. auch kein üblicher deutscher Ausdruck. Ich wusste nicht einmal, was damit gemeint war    .

..."auf der Seite mit den Nachrufen" klingt idiomatischer, zumindest, wenn es sich darum handelt.


----------



## dec-sev

Hello, ABBA.


ABBA Stanza said:


> I would only use "umdrehen" in this context if the newspaper was, say, upside-down, and therefore has to be rotated before reading (unless you're one of those lucky guys who can read text from any angle ).


 I thought that it was about the process of looking through the pages of the newspaper. I understand "eine Zeitung umzudrehen" als lag die Zeitung mit dem Titelblatt nach oben, du drehst die um, und legst sie mit dem Titelblatt nach unten. Oder habe ich was misverstanden?


----------



## flyingbaton

Danke schön für die Antworte! 

Jetzt sieht es so aus:

Der Fremde starrte mich eine Weile an, und begann seine Zeitung durchzublättern, als _als würde er darin nach meinem Foto suchen_. Als er aufgehört hat, waren seine Augen auf _den Nachrufen_. 

Durchzublättern = browse through (i.e. flip through several pages)
If I'm just flipping one page, e.g. I finished reading page 3 and now I turn to page 4, is it right to say "Ich drehe die Seite um" or "Ich drehe bis zur Seite 4 um"?


----------



## ablativ

Das erste Komma muss weg.

Der zweite Satz gefällt mir noch immer nicht so richtig. Vielleicht könnte man schreiben: "Nachdem er damit aufgehört hat, waren seine Augen auf die Nachrufe gerichtet".

Warten wir mal auf andere Meinungen.

Edit: Ich verwende hier bei "aufgehört hat" bewusst keine Vorvergangenheit ("hatte"), da das Schauen auf die Nachrufe praktisch simultan mit dem Aufhören des Durchblätterns stattgefunden hat.


----------



## ABBA Stanza

flyingbaton said:


> If I'm just flipping one page, e.g. I finished reading page 3 and now I turn to page 4, is it right to say "Ich drehe die Seite um" or "Ich drehe bis zur Seite 4 um"?


The verb _umdrehen_ means to turn something round so that it's facing the other way. For example, if it's a playing card lying on a table, it would imply turning it over.

This doesn't apply to turning pages in a book, magazine, newspaper or whatever. In this case, use _umblätten_ or _umschlagen_ (e.g., _"ich blättere die Seite um"_). You can also use _weiterblättern_, although that can mean turning several pages (e.g., _"ich blättere bis Seite 20 weiter"_).

Hope that helps,
Abba

@dec-sev: Yes, you're right. However, I think _umdrehen_ can also be used in the case where (for example) the newspaper is being held the wrong way up and needs to be turned the right way up. However, if we were sitting on the opposite sides of a table, with the newspaper in the middle, facing you, I wouldn't use _umdrehen_, since this would (like you say) be interpreted as turning over the newspaper. Instead, I'd use something like _"zu mir drehen"_. Maybe a native can confirm some of this?


----------



## dec-sev

ablativ said:


> Der zweite Satz gefällt mir noch immer nicht so richtig...


 Was denkst du über diese Phrase:


> ...,als würde er darin nach meinem Foto suchen


Wäre es nicht besser "als ob suchte er drin nach meinem Foto" zu sagen?



ABBA Stanza said:


> @dec-sev: Yes, you're right. However, I think umdrehen can also be used in the case where (for example) the newspaper is being held the wrong way up and needs to be turned the right way up. However, if we were sitting on the opposite sides of a table, with the newspaper in the middle, facing you, I wouldn't use umdrehen, since this would (like you say) be interpreted as turning over the newspaper. Instead, I'd use something like "zu mir drehen". Maybe a native can confirm some of this?


Well, someone with a good eyesight will confirm this 
I discarded t_urning the newspaper the right way up_ at once.  


> Der Fremde starrte mich eine Weile an, und began seine Zeitung durchzublättern


Strictly speaking you can begin to turn over a newspaper, but the process (of turning it over) is not long at all and I don't think the phrase sounds good. It's like  "I rolled up a newspaper and began to kill a mosquito".


----------



## trance0

Wenn ich das Vorgeschlagene zusammenfasse:

Der Fremde starrte mich eine Weile an und begann seine Zeitung durchzublättern, _als würde er darin nach meinem Foto suchen_. Nachdem er damit aufgehört hat, waren seine Augen auf die Seite mit den Nachrufen gerichtet.  (P.S.: korrigiert was ich versehentlich übersah)

Das klingt m.E. am besten.

P.S.: Man kann ein Blatt meines Wissens auf die andere Seite 'umwenden, umschlagen, umblättern, umdrehen, drehen, wenden' und da weiterlesen. Wenn ich mich irre, bitte berichtigt mich.


----------



## ablativ

Wie gesagt (in Post 7), das erste Komma muss weg.

"Begann" schreibt man mit zwei "n".

@ dec-sev 





> Wäre es nicht besser "als ob suchte er drin nach meinem Foto" zu sagen?



... als "*suchte* er" ist sicherlich richtig; es kommt halt auf die stilistische Sprachebene an, auf der man sich bewegen will. Dann würde aber das sehr umgangssprachliche "drin" statt "darin" gar nicht passen; außerdem stimmt die Satzstellung nicht ("als ob er darin nach meinem Foto suchte" wäre grammatisch korrekt). Ich persönlich (aber das muss keine allgemeine Bedeutung haben) würde es so belassen, wie es zuletzt in der Zusammenfassung geschrieben wurde (bis auf die Fehler).


----------



## trance0

So, hier mal noch ein Vorschlag meinerseits, den letzten Satz könnte man auch so formulieren: '...waren seine Augen auf die Nachrufsseite gerichtet.' Was stilistisch besser ausfällt, stelle ich in euer Ermessen.


----------



## ablativ

trance0 said:


> ...waren seine Augen auf die Nachrufsseite gerichtet.' Was stilistisch besser ausfällt, stelle ich in euer Ermessen.



Wenn es sich nur um eine (einzige) Seite handelt, ist das sicher okay, bei mehreren Seiten (bzw. einer Doppelseite, wie das ja oft der Fall ist), passt es nicht so gut; darum hatte ich ja auch vorgeschlagen "auf die Nachrufe gerichtet".


----------



## ablativ

Ohne die Vorgaben des Threadstarters hätte ich wahrscheinlich ganz unpathetisch geschrieben:

Nachdem er damit aufgehört hat, las er die Todesanzeigen durch / sah er sich die Todesanzeigen an.


----------



## trance0

Das wäre meiner Meinung nach auch besser, bzw. klingt viel besser.


----------



## dec-sev

ablativ said:


> @ dec-sev
> 
> ... als "*suchte* er" ist sicherlich richtig; es kommt halt auf die stilistische Sprachebene an, auf der man sich bewegen will. Dann würde aber das sehr umgangssprachliche "drin" statt "darin" gar nicht passen; außerdem stimmt die Satzstellung nicht ("als ob er darin nach meinem Foto suchte" wäre grammatisch korrekt). Ich persönlich (aber das muss keine allgemeine Bedeutung haben) würde es so belassen, wie es zuletzt in der Zusammenfassung geschrieben wurde (bis auf die Fehler).


Danke für die Erklärungen. Ich habe Problemen mit Wortstellung. Aber ich wollte „als würde er darin nach meinem Foto suchen“ durch „suchte“ (Konjunktiv II, Präteritum) nicht aus stilistischen Gründen zu ersetzen. Wenn man den Konjunktiv II, Futur verwendet, bezeichnet es eine Aktion in Futur.
_Er tat so, als würde er gleich weggehen. _
Falls ich richtig verstehe, bedeutet „Er tat so“ nicht, dass er schon weg ist. Das ist nicht mehr als eine Geste, mit der der Mann klar machen wollte, dass er weggehen wollte. 
Im unserem Fall haben wir zwei gleichzeitigen Aktionen:
1 Durchblättern
2 Angebliche Suche nach dem Foto.
Was denkst du?


----------



## ablativ

Er sucht, wie Du richtig schreibst, *angeblich* nach dem Foto. Aber das sieht für den Betrachter nur so aus; es ist eben realiter nicht so. Deswegen wird der "Irrealis" mit dem Konj. II ("er suchte" = sehr gehobener Stil) oder als Ersatzform mit dem Konditional ("er würde suchen" = umgangssprachlicher Stil) ausgedrückt.

Aus Wikipedia:



> Bei genauerer Betrachtung handelt es sich dabei um die ursprünglichen Futurformen des Konjunktivs II, *die ihre Funktion verändert haben*, da die Zukunft im Deutschen immer mehr mit den Präsensformen + Lexik (morgen, übermorgen, in zwei Jahren u. ä.) ausgedrückt wird (s. a. Konditionalis):
> Er sagte: „Ich werde das gerne machen.“
> wird in der indirekten Rede zu
> Er sagte, er werde das gerne machen. (Konjunktiv I)



Die Ersatzform mit "würde" hat also i.d.R. keinen Bezug mehr auf eine *zukünftige* Situation, sondern auf eine Situation, die es gar nicht gibt, die gar nicht vorhanden ist, also auf eine irreale Situation.

Den ganzen Abschnitt hierzu findest Du gegen Ende dieses Artikels unter der Überschrift *Konjunktiv-Form mit "würde" (Ersatzform des Konjunktiv II)*:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Konjunktiv


----------



## ablativ

dec-sev said:


> _Er tat so, als würde er gleich weggehen. _
> Falls ich richtig verstehe, bedeutet „Er tat so“ nicht, dass er schon weg ist. Das ist nicht mehr als eine Geste, mit der der Mann klar machen wollte, dass er weggehen wollte.



"Er tat so" bezieht sich auf den hier gemeinten Zeitpunkt (in der Vergangenheit). Er zog sich beispielsweise seinen Mantel an, und jeder dachte, er sei im Begriff wegzugehen. Aber er tat eben nur so und ging nicht.

Hätte er wirklich gehen wollen (es ist hier etwas schwierig, dies sprachlich darzustellen, da wir über die Zukunft in einem Vergangenheitssatz sprechen), dann hätte er gesagt: "Ich werde jetzt gehen" (direkte Rede).

In der indirekten Rede würde der Satz dann heißen: Er sagte, dass er jetzt (bald = Zukunft) gehen *werde* (Konj. Futur, nicht etwa Indikativ wie in der direkten Rede, denn dann hätte es "wird" heißen müssen, was aber nicht den grammatischen Regeln der indirekten Rede entspräche).

"Er tat so" hat immer die Bedeutung, dass das, was er vorgibt zu tun (to pretend), nicht der Wirklichkeit entspricht, egal, ob zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt (hier in der Vergangenheit ["er würde jetzt weggehen"]) oder in der Zukunft ("er würde bald weggehen / er würde weggehen wollen"). Es trifft jetzt nicht zu, und es wird auch später nicht zutreffen. Deshalb bin ich in meinem Beispiel (Konj. Futur) auf die Satzeinleitung "er sagte, ..." ausgewichen.


----------



## dec-sev

ablativ said:


> Er sucht, wie Du richtig schreibst, *angeblich* nach dem Foto. Aber das sieht für den Betrachter nur so aus; es ist eben realiter nicht so. Deswegen wird der "Irrealis" mit dem Konj. II ("er suchte" = sehr gehobener Stil) oder als Ersatzform mit dem Konditional ("er würde suchen" = umgangssprachlicher Stil) ausgedrückt.


Das wusste ich nicht.
_Er sah so aus, als  ob er krank wäre._
Ist das auch ein gehobener Stil?


----------



## flyingbaton

dec-sev said:


> Das wusste ich nicht.
> _Er sah so aus, als ob er krank wäre._
> Ist das auch ein gehobener Stil?


 
Hmm meine Lerhrerin hat einmal gesagt, dass in der Umgangsprache benutzt man gerner Past Participle? (e.g. "hat gesehen" statt "sah")

Aber wenn ich schnell spreche muss, benutze ich hauptsächlich das Präteritum wo ich den englischen Past Tense benutzen würde, da gibt es eine direkte Entsprechung und ist deshalb mir einfacher.  

Aber ich glaube dass in diesem Satz das kränkliche Aussehen dauerhaft ist, deshalb sollten "sah" benutzen? Am mindestens so habe ich die Unterschied zwischen Imparfait (j'étais - Ich war) und Passé Composé (J'ai été - Ich bin gewesen) im Französischen gelernt.


----------



## Savra

flyingbaton said:


> Der Fremde starrte mich eine Weile an, und begann seine Zeitung durchzublättern, als ob um auf meine Foto drinnen zu suchen. Als er aufgehört hat durchzublättern / umzudrehen, waren seine Augen auf der Seite der Nekrologen.


Der Fremde starrte mich eine Weile an und begann, seine Zeitung durchzublättern, als ob er darin mein Foto suchte. Als er aufhörte zu blättern, schaute er auf die Todesanzeigen.

Je nach Bedeutung des zweiten Satzes könnte eine andere Übersetzung besser passen.



dec-sev said:


> Was denkst du über diese Phrase:
> 
> Wäre es nicht besser "als ob suchte er drin nach meinem Foto" zu sagen


Das ist fast richtig, der Satzbau ist aber ein wenig anders: „… als suchte er darin nach meinem Foto.“



ablativ said:


> Deswegen wird der "Irrealis" mit dem Konj. II ("er suchte" = sehr gehobener Stil) oder als Ersatzform mit dem Konditional ("er würde suchen" = umgangssprachlicher Stil) ausgedrückt.


Es ist ein normaler Konjunktiv, den man in den billigsten Schund- und Groschenromanen findet. Nur ein Beispiel: „Er verdrehte die Augen, als wollte er ihr damit etwas sagen.“ Der Unterschied liegt eigentlich nur darin, daß die wenigsten darin einen Konjunktiv erkennen, auch dann, wenn sie selbst so sprechen. Nur weil irgendwo ein Konjunktiv II auftaucht, muß man nicht gleich den Stil als gehoben ansehen.

Bei Formen wie stürbe oder büke ist es allerdings eher unwahrscheinlich, daß man sie in einem Groschenroman findet.

P.S.: Ich lese gerade _Bis(s) zum Abendrot_, und dort werden beide Konjunktive wild durcheinandergewürfelt und auf jeder zweiten Seite falsch verwendet – oder, ebenso falsch, gar nicht. Im Vergleich dazu mag ein normaler Konjunktiv bereits eine hohe Stilebene sein, aber nur „höchst relativ“ gesehen.


----------



## dec-sev

Ich verstehe nicht, was Groschenromanen damit zu tun haben. 
Das Folgende ist aus meinem Lehrbuch (Die Erklärungen sind auf Russisch, und ich habe sie selbst ins Deutsch übersetzt):
Wenn man irreale oder scheinbare Aktionen vergleicht, verwendet man *als (ob)*, _als wenn_, *wie wenn.*
… Wenn die Aktionen im Hauptsatz und Nebensatz *gleichzeitig* stattfinden, Im Nebensatz verwendet man den Konjunktiv I oder Konjunktiv II
_Sie sieht so aus, *als ob sie krank wäre* *(sei)*
Sie sah so aus, *als ob sie krank wäre (sei)*_

Wenn im Nebensatz geht es um eine *kommende* bzw. bevorstehende Aktion geht, verwendet man im Nebensatz den Konjunktiv Futur oder den Konditionalis.
_Er tat so, *als würde (werde) er gleich weggehen.*_ 

Im Beispiel mit dem Durchblättern schienen mir die zwei Aktionen ( (1) Durchblättern (2) mit den Augen nach dem Photo suchen) gleichzeitig zu sein. Zudem, wurde „als ob“ gebraucht um, falls ich es richtig verstehe, eine scheinbare Aktion zu bezeichnen (Dem Mann wurde es nicht klar, ob die andere Persone tatsachlich nach dem Photo suchte oder nicht). Darum, habe ich gedacht, dass es besser wäre den Konjunktiv II (als ob er suchte) zu verwenden.
Und zweitens, es gibt kein Wort im Lehrbuch, dass den Gebrauch des Konjunktivs II gehoben klingen könnte. Mehr, gibt es viele Beispiele, die mir ganz und gar alltäglich scheinen:
_Er spricht so gut Deutsch, als ob er ein Deutscher wäre.
Das Kind sieht so aus, als ob es Fieber hätte.
Er erzählt alles so genau, als er selbst dabei gewesen wäre._

Sagt ihr mir bitte, wo mein Lehrbuch falsch ist, oder was ich missverstanden habe.


----------



## sokol

flyingbaton said:


> Hmm meine Lerhrerin hat einmal gesagt, dass in der Umgangsprache benutzt man gerner Past Participle? (e.g. "hat gesehen" statt "sah")


Das kann man so nicht sagen, weil das regional unterschiedlich ist - dazu gibt es schon einige Diskussionen (suche mit "Perfekt Präteritum" ), zum Beispiel:
Perfekt/ Imperfekt
Past tense without auxiliary
Präteritum vs. Perfekt in Erzählungen
etc. etc.
(Falls du zu diesem spezifischen Punkt - Perfekt in der Umgangssprache - weitere Fragen hast, dann wär's auch besser, in einem dieser anderen Threads weiter darüber zu diskutieren. )


----------



## flyingbaton

Entschuldingung dass ich lange nicht beantwortet habe, aber danke schön savra, dec-sev und sokol für Ihre Beiträge!


----------

